# help My battery drill's chuck won't hold the bits



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Ok I've had it i'm up on a ladder drill in hand, drill two holes, put my drill into
my holster mark a spot reach for my drill and where is my bit ?
It fell out, The same happens with my screw bits ?

Now! i'm no Gorilla but I do put a good tight grip and tighten the chuck.
but after a few turns ooops there goes my bit.

So what experience have you had or better yet have you come up with a cure
for this problem. 

ps this is no cheep drill. 

roburt


----------



## Rob1975 (Apr 30, 2011)

Most nice cordless drills have a tightening feature on them. You simple chuck the bit holding the chuck in one hand and forward trigger till tight, then twist a few clicks and the bit should be nice and snug.

If you are still having an issue then you may need a new chuck. Sucks, but it happens on all drills no matter how much you pay.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*Bit will not stay tight into chuck "solved "*

Ok folk's I found the problem,
Dahhhh!!!

Read the manual 101, !! I have been gripping the chuck and turning on the drill,
after a few turns the bit would fall from the chuck. darn!! :furious:

Well the manual If I would have read it tells you " IN BLACK AND WHITE " :yes:

To grip the chuck and tighten by hand (( do not tighten by holding the chuck and turning on the drill ) 
So I did as the manual said. :whistling2:
I guess some people just don't slow down and {follow instructions } 

Problem solved. :thumbup:

robut :jester:


----------

